# Look what I found in the incubator this morning - patternless levis occidentalis!!



## Saz (Dec 31, 2009)

Could not BELIEVE my eyes when I looked in the incubator this morning. The first eggs from my T3 generation from my coloured project had hatched, and with this first line breed comes a patternless hatchling!

Looks like the trait is recessive so fingers crossed 50% of further eggs will also have the trait. The great thing is that I have been breeding this line for colour, so they should be patternless and incredibly colourful too!

SO excited!!



Parents - infact this was the mating that produced these hatchlings - daughter to son mating










Parents of the Dad of these hatchlings (mum is same animal as mentioned) - this is the mating that produced him!





Hatchlings - one patternless, one patterned


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 31, 2009)

They look great !!!

Congrats SAZ, you have some amazing geckos...... just slightly jealous lol


----------



## reptilefan95 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow Saz he is very nice, just a question (probably stupid) but will his colour remain that dark a shade? Or after a few sheds will he colour up like normal Levis Occidentalis?


----------



## Saz (Dec 31, 2009)

This line don't colour up until about 8 months. I almost sold the orange daddy to these babies at seven months because he wasn't that good looking. A month later he changed to a sexy bright shade of orange!


----------



## JasonL (Dec 31, 2009)

Got to be happy with that hey Sarah...you just joined the jellybean club !


----------



## Jutto (Dec 31, 2009)

WOW Saz, Incredible. Do you have any others for sale from your projects?


----------



## Saz (Dec 31, 2009)

Absolutely stoked! Especially seeing that they should be beautifully coloured too. I think think that little guy must be the first known patternless occidentalis in Australia? Do they have them overseas?

Goes to show one of the positive sides of inbreeding/line breeding!

Yay! *pats Jellybean club badge*


----------



## Saz (Dec 31, 2009)

Fraid not, there are a couple of people with a similar goal that I had planned on trading with this season, but there won't be any for sale just yet.


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 31, 2009)

I bought an almost black 5 month old Levis...... a few months later and she is a beautiful orange/red. She is just about to lay her first clutch, and with my bright orange male im really excited!

Its like a lucky dip with baby Levis lol


----------



## JasonL (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes Sarah, pretty sure they have them OS..


----------



## Saz (Dec 31, 2009)

Great! Will go find out the mode of inheritance on the overseas gene. The mum is a first generation captive bred, so her parents were wild caught in WA.


----------



## Gecko :) (Dec 31, 2009)

gorgeous Sarah!! well done I bet your stoked!! will interesting to see how they colour up


----------



## Saz (Dec 31, 2009)

Can't wait to see what they turn out like colour wise. This is only third generation, but going by last seasons offspring they should be stunning


----------



## JasonL (Dec 31, 2009)

Geez Sarah, talk about coincidence! I found one in my inc today as well (levis levis), wasn't expecting it either as it was only from the slim possibility line... only the second levis I have hatched this season too.... many more to come fingers crossed..


----------



## Saz (Dec 31, 2009)

Fantastic! Now all we need are patternless pilbariensis and we've got the lot, hehe!


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 31, 2009)

Im not much of a fan with lizards however those are awesome...Great stuff..MARK


----------



## levis04 (Dec 31, 2009)

Well done Saz, things are paying off now that is a real cracker. Welcome to the jelly bean club and i hope you breed many more. These are my favourite gecko just love them. As for the patternless pilb they are not to far away with all the line breeding going on. Exciting times in our little gecko world. Keep us posted with the progress.
Hey Jason well done on the second hatchy being a patternless lucky bastard.
lol
regards ryan


----------



## Jimmy007 (Dec 31, 2009)

I can't wait to see them at 8 month's. Absolutely gorgeous! 
My little guys from you are going beautifully, you should see the colours on the littlest hatchling. She is beautiful, lots of yellow. The male has got a couple of girlfriends(from hypo line), so I can't wait to see his offspring. You will have to come & see them.
Congrats,
James.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 31, 2009)

congrats they look great !


----------



## Saz (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. Will take updated pickies as he grows. I've found patternless pilbariensis overseas, but not patternless occidentalis. He might be the first one, bless him!


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 1, 2010)

These are soooo cute!! Congrats


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 1, 2010)

wow congrats on the little jellybean!


----------



## melgalea (Jan 1, 2010)

well done Sarah, god i bet ur stoked. what a great way to end the year with hey. 
cheers
mel


----------



## levis04 (Jan 17, 2010)

Any updates on them Saz?


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 18, 2010)

Well done Sarah, gotta be happy with that!!


----------



## Saz (Jan 19, 2010)

Updated pickies:











Normal





Mutation





Daddy


----------



## nicman72 (Jan 19, 2010)

More fantastic breeding Sarah - you've been a busy girl this season!
Nic


----------



## Saz (Apr 22, 2010)

Thought I'd update with a couple of pickies. They turned out to be a pair.


----------



## miss2 (Apr 22, 2010)

copngrats!!! seriously they are amazing!!!


----------



## dougie210 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow! They are amazing!!!The patternless looks soooo good. Haha when the patternless guy was first born his colour reminds me of those hairless dogs!!!


----------



## Brettix (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Saz,

Wow,they are only getting better with age hey.
Lucky to get a pair too,good stuff.


----------



## Saz (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not really sure what to call her! She's not the same as the patternless levis as they don't have any dark pigment around the neck/tail, which she does. What she's missing is the white pigment on the tubercles. It makes her look like a laevissimus with very translucent skin!


----------



## Saz (Apr 22, 2010)

Would have been nice if she was a boy really! 

I'll cross her back to her Dad next season, as he's definitely a het and should produce 50% of the mutation (this is assuming its a recessive or co-dominant trait).

I almost lost her a few times, its weird how new mutations can be weak for the first few generations. She's absolutely powering on now though, she's an eating machine!


----------



## nagareptiles (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, you are a lucky beggar!! Congrats!!


----------



## Saz (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks  Looking forward to next season that's for sure!


----------



## Lozza (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats Saz - they look fantastic! I like the spotty ones but that patternless is stunning - good luck with the project


----------



## Saz (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Lozza, couple more. I only just realised that the lack of white extends to the underside. It's all nekkid underneath! Bleugh!

Good news is that it looks like a boy after all. YAY!

Normal clutchmate













Little Mutant!









Bleugh! Organs!


----------



## levis04 (Apr 26, 2010)

Stunning Saz one of the best i have seen. Let me know when you have babies ready LOL.


----------



## Saz (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Levis04, 

Do the patternless levis have see-through tummies too? Its...disconcerting!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Apr 26, 2010)

Thats awesome Saz, Have you bred the first transparent levis????


----------



## Saz (Apr 26, 2010)

This mutation seems to be a first. There was one person overseas that bred a patternless occidentalis, but it died not long after it hatched, so maybe you'd call it a second!


----------



## levis04 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Saz, the patternless young were a little bit see through but now are not. You have an amazing gecko there pal.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Apr 26, 2010)

I wonder what name is given to an animal lacking all white pigment? It looks different to what would traditionaly be accepted as a patternless animal.


----------



## Saz (Apr 26, 2010)

Agreed, and I have no idea!


----------



## AUSGECKO (Apr 26, 2010)

From what i`ve found, it looks like the most fitting term for the mutation would be "Translucent", Thats what they call it in beardies overseas anyway. 

Genetics


----------



## aurea23 (Apr 27, 2010)

*clear knobtail*

very nice.....


----------



## AUSHERP (May 6, 2010)

great pics of the breeding!


----------



## Jakee (May 6, 2010)

nice work Saz.


----------



## AUSHERP (May 9, 2010)

that updated pic of the patternless is gorgeous!!!


----------



## mike83 (May 9, 2010)

Wow looks great Saz well done


----------



## Saz (Jun 2, 2010)

Thought I'd update with another pickie:


----------



## purpleblockhead (Jun 10, 2010)

OMG!!!!! those are the best looking occ ive ever seen!!!!!!!!!!! even the parents look insane!!!! the paternless is by far the best ive seen!! keep up the great work!!!! i wish i had all of them!!!!!! how long have you been working with them? did you start out with bright colorfull animals or did you start from scratch?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Jun 10, 2010)

nawww they are addorable


----------



## Saz (Jun 10, 2010)

Next season will be the fourth generation of my colour occ line. I was lucky enough to start with highly coloured animals as I purchased wild caught hatchlings from John McGrath which later coloured up to be absolutely amazing. Had he known they would turn out like that I'm sure he wouldn't have parted with them, was just luck of the draw.


----------



## krusty (Jun 10, 2010)

very very nice ,well done.


----------



## purpleblockhead (Jun 10, 2010)

if theres anyway 2 export 2 the usa put me on your waiting list!!!!!! those are the best ive ever seen PEROID!!!!! ive looked at the pics 10 times allready,lol!! god they look good!!!!


----------



## mummabear (Jun 10, 2010)

Its great to see hard work and a bit of luck pay off. Great job Saz. He is just beautiful.


----------



## Saz (Jun 11, 2010)

Australia can't freight reptiles internationally, but thanks for the interest anyway.

Thanks guys, will be taking a whole LOT of photos this weekend so will add some more.


----------



## purpleblockhead (Jun 12, 2010)

yea thats just my luck!! im glad i found the pics anyways they are beautiful!!! i cant wait 2 see more!! thanks again


----------



## Saz (Jul 14, 2010)

Thought I'd update with another pic, he was really glowing this morning.


----------



## kupper (Jul 14, 2010)

very nice sarah


----------



## levis04 (Jul 14, 2010)

Gets better every time you post Saz, well done let me know when you have young for sale pal. Put me on the list lol!


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 16, 2010)

nice work sarah =)


----------



## Saz (Aug 19, 2010)

Thought I'd add updated pickies taken today. Will be pairing him with his mum and sister in a few months time.

No flash - sorry they are blurry


















Flash


----------



## Serpentess (Aug 19, 2010)

Cute little fella. Hope he can produce a few more for you.


----------



## jamesbecker (Aug 19, 2010)

looks amazing!


----------



## pythrulz (Aug 19, 2010)

they look so cute


----------



## shaye (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Jeannine (Aug 19, 2010)

*looks fantastic, well done*


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 19, 2010)

Gotta be loving the colours 
you have to be a happy herper 
top job


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 8, 2012)

saz how much do you think that orange levis levis would be not being rude just wondering


----------

